# Have you made any friends here?



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

On this forum I mean. 

I've been here a year now but haven't made any online friends. It's kinda funny because time goes by and I look at someone's post or signature and think to myself, "Oh...they're friends? so soon?.." 
Actually that's no online friends at all....*sigh* just wondering if I'm the only freak here.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I guess it all depends by your definition of "friend." Do you mean someone you chat with on AIM/MSN/Yahoo?

In that case, I have a few. One doesn't post here anymore though, but he goes to my college, so we're always chatting about one thing or another.

You're not a freak simply because you haven't made friends on this forum. Perhaps you should try IMing some people you think you have something in common with? It doesn't take much to become "friends" with someone online.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

Poeme I can really relate to your post. I don't talk to people here through aim/yahoo/msn. I'm kind of weird about giving out that info because: I don't want to bother people,think people will get bored of me, they will only talk to me because they feel sorry for me, and I'll have to talk and be interesting and funny which is so exhausting obssessing about all of that. :cig Its all so irrational.

But like you I notice when people have their little inside jokes and such stuff going on in their signatures. I wonder how they came to become friends. I do however chat sometimes in the chatroom and its a bit easier because you can come and go as you please, you should try it.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I met my best friend here. I have also had other friends over the past two years that are very nice.


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

I've made a couple online friends here. I was here for almost a year and hadn't made many connections with people which was frustrating. I finally got up the guts to take the initiative to contact people, and it worked.  The only problem is that I don't like using AIM (I don't think I'm any good at chatting), so it can get tricky to keep in touch.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 12, 2005)

None. I used to have loads of online friends, but I just stopped talking to them over time.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

I think I have a couple of friends here. But I won't say their names, cos they might not think we're friends, haha.

But no, I don't talk to anyone here on AIM.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No, unfortunately. Maybe I haven't been here long enough.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have one friend from here.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I've met a couple of people who were on here that found my msn messenger address.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nope.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I opened up to a couple people on this board, around the time I joined. But I'm not friends with them any more. There's a couple people I IM very infrequently. There's a lot of people in this forum who I would like to be friends with, but Im not that great at opening up to people, so I don't really bother trying anymore.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

kirbykirbykirby said:


> Everyone else realizes there's something horribly wrong and even if they tolerate I will end up saying something wildly offensive to them.


Do you make offensive comments accidently or on purpose (as in, for your own amusement)?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I have only made one real friend. She is the best friend I have ever had in my life, the best friend I ever will have. She is very special to me and I love her with all my heart.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I think I've made a few friends here


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i met my laura here. she is a very special person.

i dont even remember what i did with my life before i had her to talk to.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Maybe I'm different from a lot of people who post here in that I don't come here to try to make friends. I come here because I find it comforting that there are other people out there who have similar problems to me. I enjoy reading and posting here, and I think a lot of people here are really interesting, but I don't really have the desire to get to know anyone outside of the confines of this forum. I don't know why really. I guess partly because I don't have time to chat with anyone on-line, and maybe the other reason is that I don't see much point in making on-line friends at this point in my life. If I'm gonna make friends, I want to make them in real life. In a way I think making on-line friends would hold me back from accomplishing what I really want. Also, I'm married, so it's not like I'm really lonely and looking for anyone to talk to. I can see that if I wasn't married, maybe I would be looking for friends here. I don't know. So, the answer to the question is that, no, I don't have any friends here.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

raalka said:


> Maybe I'm different from a lot of people who post here in that I don't come here to try to make friends.


I didn't come here to make friends, either. Over time it just sort of happened.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

ilikemyself said:


> raalka said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm different from a lot of people who post here in that I don't come here to try to make friends.
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes, a few


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

I met my best friend ,my husband Joey, here. :love :boogie


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am often in chat and talk to various people but there is one person that I met in chat whom I PM everyday and talk to about alot of things...I hope that we are building a great friendship....not like I am an expert in these matters....but he is a great guy and I am luck to have met him. :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Made a couple online friends here, unfortunately haven't made any friends here that live close enough where we could be real life friends.


----------



## breydonlee (Aug 30, 2004)

No, I haven't made any online friends yet.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I made one friend from here and he's the best. :squeeze
I hope to meet him one day. _


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

I've only been interacting in SAS for around 12 days but from what I have seen SAS provides great potential in making friends. A number of people who posted in this thread certainly have illustrated this. I'm thrilled for everyone who has made a close friend and/ or found their lifetime partner through this group. It also provides hope for so many others who are seeking the same. At the same time, as Raalka illustrated, there are other ways in which someone can benefit from being a participant here. 


I've been very fortunate to make a couple of friends from other groups/ message boards who I consider amongst the best friends I have. I've met them in person in the respective area they live in. I've also made a number of other friends online, some of whom I met in person as well. The internet has been extremely beneficial for me in a number of ways already.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

I haven't made any friends here yet. Though there are several people I'd like to get to know.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I have made two friends here; I talk to one of them almost every day through one of my other e-mails; the other friend I talk to about once a week through another of my e-mails.

I consider them two of my best friends, whether I ever get to meet them or not.

Their words have made a huge difference in my life.

Suzi


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

I have the same problem online as I do in real life: I can't or don't know how to 'maintain' a friendship...and anxiety gets the best of me, I just stop talking to people altogether because I assume they are bored with me. Grrr.


Theres so many people on here who I keep seeing messages from that I can completely relate to - or see several things that we have in common and I want to get to know them better/become friends perhaps but... just can't bring myself to PM them. :sigh


----------



## Camelia (Apr 17, 2005)

I just found this forum, so not yet. I should probably join AIM or something . . .


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

raalka said:


> Maybe I'm different from a lot of people who post here in that I don't come here to try to make friends.


^
That's probably a good way to approach any social opportunity.

I've made a couple of friends here, and one in particular that has really withstood the test of time and that I'd really like to maintain.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

for about a year or something i didnt have any friends here....now i have like 4 friends i like talking to alot :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

don't really talk to anyone outside of the forum anymore


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

i have met a few people here on sas they are really nice, i wouldnt mention names because they might not think i am there friends :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

more than friend....


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

id voted "Yep, a few"


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Nope. And I've been here for almost three years.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

None so far.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A few.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no. been here since 02 or 03. dear lord....


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm my friend, and I met my BFF Sanchez Griffith here. Well, he doesn't actually post on the forum so much as live in my imagination. You guys should meet him, though; he's a total gas.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

none


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

No... will you guys be my friends?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

hmm, i voted "yes, one" three years ago but i have no idea who that one friend was. strange.

other than that.. no.. i have online anxiety, too..


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

416girl said:


> Yes.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes. Two of my good friends are from here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, this thread dates back to before I joined, I think! :eek

I have made quite a few friends here. There are so many neat people, one can't miss!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, it reminds me that I'm still a new person, lol. I like it when I'm a vet member on a forum in terms of time.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re:*



Zephyr said:


> No, unfortunately. Maybe I haven't been here long enough.


just realized the inside joke of that :rofl


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Nope, my friends are usually loud. Opposites attract?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Re:*



rusalka said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > No, unfortunately. Maybe I haven't been here long enough.
> ...


You'll have to let me in on it, because I wasn't aware of making an inside joke :con

Although I can report that in the almost four years since I made that post, I can say I've made a couple of them.


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

i said one but not really sure if i could consider them as a friend.
i'd like to make some friends on here


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have exchanged over a 100 PMs with people here, everyone is nice but I don't feel very comfortable with the idea of having online friends. This is because it is hard to judge the true intentions of someone if your only method of communication is text you send back and forth. Luckily, there seem to be a few (read:1) that I believe I have a lot in common with so I am hopeful.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Re:*



Zephyr said:


> rusalka said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


 :boogie

The inside joke was that you've been here longer than most people (2003)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Re:*



rusalka said:


> The inside joke was that you've been here longer than most people (2003)


Actually I've even been 'here' longer than that, if you mean SAS. This board I think is the third incarnation. It started on ezboards.


----------

